# Need Some In Put on new hay ground .



## mark-east-tn (Aug 28, 2016)

I guess Im the new guy on forum but have visted this site several times and read about several topics. I have become a hay producer for several farms over the last couple years and have some good ground around me but I have just got a farm next to me that has had horses on it for 10 + years and is weed invested. The current owner has got rid of horses and has decided to do other things in life now ]. He has turned farm over to me and I am wanting to turn weeds into hay ground and make some thing out of the creek bottom field. My question is do I need to plow under and work ground or spray and seed drill it . The field lays on a creek bottom and the water table is usually good so the weeds have thrived in there since horses have destroyed the grass . The ground will sometimes flood in winter months when we have lots of rain and I wondered If fescue would be the only thing that would withstand being submerged in water for sometimes a day or two at most or would other grasses survive it . Thanks for any input , I do plan on getting soil samples in next week or so to see where I stand on ground but I thought Id ask advise on it also . My goal is to produce a good stand of hay to square bale since I have a barn right there to put it in. Will Alfalfa take the flooding in winter ? Spring and summer it stays dry unless creek rises from lots and lots of rain . Thanks for any help .............


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mark east TN.....glad to have you, lots of folk from the volunteer state on here. I see your goal is horsey folk, I believe from what I've heard on here, the preferred combo is a mix of grass and alfalfa....not sure on the ratio and not sure if it likes wet feet but I'm sure other with more knowledge than myself will opin.....just wanted to welcome you to the forum.
I'm sure stack em up will be along shortly to give you a welcome as ya'll seem to be kindred spirits....purty sure he bleeds orange


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome Mark! That is about the best image a guy could have for his profile.

Alfalfa does not like any type of high water, be it spring summer fall or winter. Biggest thing alfalfa needs is correct ph. 6.5-7.0 is its sweet spot. I don't know much about fescue, but with as drought hardy as it is, I'd think it doesn't like high water either?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mark-east-tn said:


> I guess Im the new guy on forum but have visted this site several times and read about several topics. I have become a hay producer for several farms over the last couple years and have some good ground around me but I have just got a farm next to me that has had horses on it for 10 + years and is weed invested. The current owner has got rid of horses and has decided to do other things in life now ]. He has turned farm over to me and I am wanting to turn weeds into hay ground and make some thing out of the creek bottom field. My question is do I need to plow under and work ground or spray and seed drill it . The field lays on a creek bottom and the water table is usually good so the weeds have thrived in there since horses have destroyed the grass . The ground will sometimes flood in winter months when we have lots of rain and I wondered If fescue would be the only thing that would withstand being submerged in water for sometimes a day or two at most or would other grasses survive it . Thanks for any input , I do plan on getting soil samples in next week or so to see where I stand on ground but I thought Id ask advise on it also . My goal is to produce a good stand of hay to square bale since I have a barn right there to put it in. Will Alfalfa take the flooding in winter ? Spring and summer it stays dry unless creek rises from lots and lots of rain . Thanks for any help .............


Welcome to HT Mark.....that is a concern with the regular flooding. Neither Alfalfa or Orchard grass will tolerate that.

I would look into MaxQ fescue and Timothy. The Timothy will not last but 3-4 years normally but might last longer with the moisture that your creek bottom has....the MaxQ could be sold to horse folk as it is not toxic like KY 31.

You also might add a small amount of Orchard grass just to see how it fares.

Good luck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mark-east-tn (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for help , should I plow and re seed and use a cover crop in case I have flooding or just spray it with herbicide and wipe out and drill It ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably be about as well off to spray and drill....I would spray with a heavy dose of round-up this week and drill about the middle of September. Don't use any 2-4d or derivatives for broadleafs before seeding....you can do that next spring after grass is up about 6-8".

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

If the ground is smooth I wouldn't rip it up. I'm not a rabid no-tiller but if you don't need to spend the time and money on tillage don't.
Any chance to put a burm along the creek?


----------

